# hiya from england and pleased to meet you all.



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Hello. I have talked to you several times already. You are indeed very knowlegable in driving. Welcome and thanks for joining!


----------



## robohog (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi michael. Im a Locomotive Engineer here in the states. We like messing up all the track work you do so you could do it all over again!!! lol


----------



## northwesten (Apr 28, 2012)

hey another brit ! awesome and welcome


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Howdy, welcome to the forum!


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

gigem88 said:


> Howdy, welcome to the forum!


 hiya pleased to meet you.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

northwesten said:


> hey another brit ! awesome and welcome


 hiya pleased to meet you and hows it going.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

robohog said:


> Hi michael. Im a Locomotive Engineer here in the states. We like messing up all the track work you do so you could do it all over again!!! lol


 hiya pleased to meet you well heres one for you im all ways in the middle of the road.
we maintain the top and line and keep the permanant way permanant but we only had one derailment about 6-7 years ago and that ripped a bit up but lucky it was not on the main line but it locked out the main line signals a mess but we put it all back.
good chatting to you.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

Taffy Clayton said:


> Hello. I have talked to you several times already. You are indeed very knowlegable in driving. Welcome and thanks for joining!


 hiya all i can say is thank you all horses are different and its a good lerning curve i know a lot from my own ponys but there is still a lot even for me to learn as i will never know it all but if i can help ill try and pass on 
my little knolage to you.
you will gain knollage of your own horse and lifes ups and downs in driveing.
i wish you the best of luck for you and your horse.
and keep in touch and let me know how your geting on and love to see a picture of you driveing your horse and cart trap.
give your self time and youll have a beautiful turn out you can be proud of.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Welcome


 hiya and pleased to meet you pardon me do you ride or drive.
i have some photos in my albums so thay will give you some idear of tricky.
many thanks and its a pleasure meeting you and you horse .


----------

